# What $hit show!



## Puck it (Dec 30, 2015)

With the limited terrain everyone has and vacation, trails are packed with no lines.  Cannon was just ludicrous today.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 30, 2015)

"regular" customers made up a small portion of the problem.  Frigg'n FSC, Holderness, and other race clubs made it brutal.  I understand that they are stuck with the same limited terrain we are but there should be some consideration given to everyone else.  For example if it's cool for them to take over whole terrain areas during the mid-season, then it should be equally cool to exclude them from general areas during early-season.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 30, 2015)

I looked at some live cams and saw carnage.  Out west Park City (the main PC base) ran out of parking.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 30, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> "regular" customers made up a small portion of the problem.  Frigg'n FSC, Holderness, and other race clubs made it brutal.  I understand that they are stuck with the same limited terrain we are but there should be some consideration given to everyone else.  For example if it's cool for them to take over whole terrain areas during the mid-season, then it should be equally cool to exclude them from general areas during early-season.



At Mount Snow last week I talked to a nice girl who races at Berkshire East.  She said all the race teams are heading north for training.  Everything south of Jiminy Peak is still closed... all of metropolitan race teams that need to practice are going north.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 30, 2015)

ss20 said:


> I looked at some live cams and saw carnage.  Out west Park City (the main PC base) ran out of parking.



I believe it. Deer Valley "sold out" yesterday. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wtcobb (Dec 30, 2015)

There was a huge line even on Brookside. Skied with Adaptive this morning and had some nervous moments as the trail got crowded. After the lesson I took just two runs on my own before calling it quits.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 30, 2015)

This is why we by season passes with blackout dates. Even when conditions are better, it's far too crowded. Now with limited terrain, totally not worth it.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry to disagree, but I was at K-ton the past two days, and while it was crowded on VERY limited terrain, the skiing was good and I was happy to be there. I usually do not ski the week between Xmas and New Years, because of the crowds, but this year, I just had to go since I haven't been out much prior to this week. It was better than nothing and it's about dialing back your expectations. The lift lines were long, sometimes, and the single line was your friend. At times today, it was ski right on the Super Star chair.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 30, 2015)

Busted my binding's cable assembly (better than a collarbone I guess) on about my 10th turn just before Spookie.  Cobbed it together and Snowplowed and side slipped down the rest of the way amidst the chaos.  Didn't feel too bad about sitting out while my daughter took a few more runs, all things considered.  

Hopefully they made some $.  I'm gonna lay low and wait for some midweek non holiday action.


----------



## Tin (Dec 30, 2015)

I was struck by a skier for the first time today (Yes, I was a raging asshole to a 15 year old racer who blamed me for standing on the side of the trail "in the way of his jump") then 50' later my GF was hit by a border. Happy conditions were good, made up for it. 

Lay low time.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 30, 2015)

Planned on Cannon resident day today. Then it was cancelled, with no explanation.  Sounds like a good call with limited terrain open, but it should be communicated.  Friends at SR reported a complete shit show there as well.  Opted to stay home. Lots of business is being lost due to this shit weather.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2015)

Wildcat was a shitshow yesterday morning too. No real line, but everyone converged on Lynx. People were falling in each other's laps. It felt like skiing southern Vermont. The afternoon was much, much better. Lots of people quit from fatigue and the challenge of bumps. They opened Polecat to the bottom which doubled the terrain. Soft bumps made it an amazing playground.

I skied with the adaptive program today at Attitash. It wasn't too bad on the slopes, but there was a line in the learning center. The snow was soft and held up all day where I was.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2015)

timmyc said:


> Ugh... that's what I was concerned about. Is there any reason to think it will be better tomorrow? Hate to have my kids miss another day of their seasonal program, but if it's likely to be a repeat of what today apparently was, then I think we'll have to stay home....
> 
> I waited until just a little while ago to check the snow report, crossing my fingers that they announced an opening of new terrain, but no. Not just reopening top to bottom with upper cannon, but NEW TERRAIN.
> 
> I keep telling myself it will get better soon... it will, RIGHT?!?!?!



Tomorrow will be much worse. Reservations are much higher.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2015)

Any chance Upper Catapult opens for Friday?  How did the snowmaking production look like today on top of the natural snow from yesterday


----------



## Quietman (Dec 30, 2015)

Crotched didn't look bad at all today from the webcam. They have 2 TTB runs open, no beginner except the carpet. I will be there in the next day or 2.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Any chance Upper Catapult opens for Friday?  How did the snowmaking production look like today on top of the natural snow from yesterday



For Friday? Possible but I have no information. I was at Attitash today and will be there tomorrow. My employer provides two paid volunteer days per year and I am spending them with the adaptive program.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice perk! Great cause


----------



## timmyc (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Glenn said:


> This is why we by season passes with blackout dates. Even when conditions are better, it's far too crowded. Now with limited terrain, totally not worth it.



I'm not only blacked out holidays but weekends too.

Except in May.

Works for me.


----------



## billski (Dec 31, 2015)

The freezing drizzle ends tonight.  Hopefully the higher el's will miss it.  The timing isn't too bad, the groomers should crunch it up tonight.  The groomers can probably work on trails they couldn't touch when the snow was soft with a small base.  So the snow making gets rocking, but I don't anticipate getting many more trails online until the weekend.  The pent-up demand is all over the place, especially with those locked and loaded vacationers filling the condos and all the others fleeing north.  The "7 inches" of snow had them all dreaming of powder across a wide range of trails.  Whatever they grind and groom will get scraped down quickly.  I'm heading up for a couple days on Sunday/Monday.  Snow is expected to be an inch or two each day until next week in No. VT.   Next week will be much better.


----------



## machski (Dec 31, 2015)

Sunday River is open from White Cap to Jordan today.  Still a bit limited but options and room to shift around.  Only real bottle neck is into Aurora with only Paradigm access.  That should be relieved in the next day or so when Spruce opens granting a second access route.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2015)

Christmas week IMHO is the one week of year when you are likely to see MULTIPLE people a day wearing their rented ski boots on the WRONG feet!! 'Nuff said about the sh$t show factor this week!


----------



## Domeskier (Dec 31, 2015)

Tin said:


> I was struck by a skier for the first time today (Yes, I was a raging asshole to a 15 year old racer who blamed me for standing on the side of the trail "in the way of his jump")



Has he posted an annotated video of the incident yet?


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Has he posted an annotated video of the incident yet?



I actually looked for a GoPro prior to raging. It would only show him launching off a jump at a high rate of speed that would have thrown him directly into the woods and a snowmaking pipe.  I just happen to be standing on the edge of the trail a solid 60' away from the jump. Hope he learned to look before jumping so he doesn't take out anyone, or himself, out.


----------



## dlague (Dec 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> With the limited terrain everyone has and vacation, trails are packed with no lines.  Cannon was just ludicrous today.



Well I was a lot nicer in my trip report!  My thoughts were such that where crowds could disperse it was fine (Upper Gremlin, Rock Garden and Extension).  Big Link and Missing Link were OK.  Middle Cannon and Spookie called for skates and the shit show was on Gremlin.  You have to admit, you wanted to take down the Asshole that split us while stopped on the side of Gremilin.



Cannonball said:


> "regular" customers made up a small portion of the problem.  Frigg'n FSC, Holderness, and other race clubs made it brutal.  I understand that they are stuck with the same limited terrain we are but there should be some consideration given to everyone else.  For example if it's cool for them to take over whole terrain areas during the mid-season, then it should be equally cool to exclude them from general areas during early-season.



It is also the ski school programs.  Three mush have been 200+ kids in ski school going around in groups.  Like mini flood gates being released snaking down the trail.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 31, 2015)

I was only there for a short session this morning, but Crotched wasn't too bad.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

Tin said:


> I was struck by a skier for the first time today (Yes, I was a raging asshole to a 15 year old racer who blamed me for standing on the side of the trail "in the way of his jump") then 50' later my GF was hit by a border. Happy conditions were good, made up for it.
> 
> Lay low time.



"In the way of his jump".  Awesome line.  One has to check before jumping....


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Has he posted an annotated video of the incident yet?



Was it HS?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 31, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> "In the way of his jump".  Awesome line.  One has to check before jumping....



One also has to make sure they aren't stopping below the crest of a hill where they can't be seen from above. I'm not saying that was an issue here but it is impossible to see the area directly below some jumps.


----------



## Tin (Dec 31, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> One also has to make sure they aren't stopping below the crest of a hill where they can't be seen from above. I'm not saying that was an issue here but it is impossible to see the area directly below some jumps.



Absolutely agree with this. Sometimes I think those sort of collisions are 50/50 responsibility.

He just a school racer zipping around at unsafe speeds given the amount of traffic on the hill. When my feet came up from under me my skis almost hit a snowboarder standing a few feet away in the head/neck area. Would have been pretty messy and grateful that did not happen.


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

Should have came to Loon! It was pretty empty and conditions were great.  My buddy told me that Cannon skiers were out of control and causing injuries yesterday.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 31, 2015)

Pats Peak was ski on with limited people on the trails. Not much open but what was was in good shape. After lunch today the triple went down and only the peak double was open and the line sucked. took one run after lunch (1:30-2) and left.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Should have came to Loon! It was pretty empty and conditions were great.  My buddy told me that Cannon skiers were out of control and causing injuries yesterday.


Who dat!


----------



## fcksummer (Dec 31, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Who dat!



Apparently the culprit was a highly intoxicated man in a blue jacket. This same individual was also reportedly terrifying teenagers on the lifts.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 31, 2015)

fcksummer said:


> Apparently the culprit was a highly intoxicated man in a blue jacket. This same individual was also reportedly terrifying teenagers on the lifts.


I heard he drives this.


----------



## HouseQuinn (Dec 31, 2015)

machski said:


> Sunday River is open from White Cap to Jordan today.  Still a bit limited but options and room to shift around.  Only real bottle neck is into Aurora with only Paradigm access.  That should be relieved in the next day or so when Spruce opens granting a second access route.



It was real nice today. Glad I drove the extra hour past the NH areas. Some lines looked rough but I was solo and don't think I ever waited more tha 5 minutes. The Locke triple did stop FOUR times on one trip though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 31, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Deer Valley "sold out" yesterday.



Is that typical for this date, or is the west currently inundated with east coasters?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 31, 2015)

Attitash has been great the last couple of days. Soft snow with great bumps in the afternoon. I was very pleased. Illusion has one section that is a sheet of ice, but that is the only spot on either mountain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## catskir (Dec 31, 2015)

HaHaHa!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is that typical for this date, or is the west currently inundated with east coasters?



From the probably now 50 days over 15+ years that I've skied Deer Valley, I've heard their ambassadors say that typically the only time that sell out days happen are during the traditional 3 primetime Holiday periods, Christmas + Presidents Week and MLK Weekend, even then it's still less likely to have a sell out day than there is.

Deer Valley has a TON of uphill capacity and lots of acreage to spread people out over!!!


----------



## hammer (Dec 31, 2015)

drjeff said:


> From the probably now 50 days over 15+ years that I've skied Deer Valley, I've heard their ambassadors say that typically the only time that sell out days happen are during the traditional 3 primetime Holiday periods, Christmas + Presidents Week and MLK Weekend, even then it's still less likely to have a sell out day than there is.
> 
> Deer Valley has a TON of uphill capacity and lots of acreage to spread people out over!!!


We went over President's Day week (kids were in school at the time) and the two days we were at DV were sell-out days.  Even with that volume it didn't feel anywhere near as crowded as EC ski areas can over the holidays.


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 31, 2015)

drjeff said:


> From the probably now 50 days over 15+ years that I've skied Deer Valley, I've heard their ambassadors say that typically the only time that sell out days happen are during the traditional 3 primetime Holiday periods, Christmas + Presidents Week and MLK Weekend, even then it's still less likely to have a sell out day than there is.
> 
> Deer Valley has a TON of uphill capacity and lots of acreage to spread people out over!!!



Exactly, even on a sellout day Deer Valley's on trail crowds are probably much better than a normal Mt Snow weekend. 
Last time I skied there the lodges and just the easy over groomed trails near the lodges were crowded. 
I'd much rather be there or anywhere else out west this week!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> Pats Peak was ski on with limited people on the trails. Not much open but what was was in good shape. After lunch today the triple went down and only the peak double was open and the line sucked. took one run after lunch (1:30-2) and left.



The triple went down? That sucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 31, 2015)

mlctvt said:


> Exactly, even on a sellout day Deer Valley's on trail crowds are probably much better than a normal Mt Snow weekend.
> Last time I skied there the lodges and just the easy over groomed trails near the lodges were crowded.
> I'd much rather be there or anywhere else out west this week!



Right. Deer Valley has MORE lift capacity and trail capacity but intentionally cap ticket sales at a lower number to keep the experience positive. People pay a premium for that.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 1, 2016)

Head on a swivel most of the day at Ragged yesterday as well. All sorts of ability levels on limited terrain and variable conditions. Was surprised I didn't see more collisions out there


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2016)

Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!



Love that woman's expression!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Jan 1, 2016)

That looks photoshopped.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 1, 2016)

:-o

That's crazy!


----------



## Edd (Jan 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!



Oh. Hell. No.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!



Ha! That is funny.

We were at K the past 2 days and we saw a few areas that looked like that: Chute down to Snowdon quad and of course Bunny Buster. We managed to start early and stay ahead of most crowds both days but it was a total zoo.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!



That is NOT right! I would be at the bar!!


----------



## Quietman (Jan 1, 2016)

Crotched was a little busy at times on the 2 top to bottom routes, but many times looked like this, and I never waited in line while I was there from 11-4 today.  Even skied some low angle glades with the 5 inches of sleet that they got this week.  Also, got the best parking spot!!  Joshua, had fun skiing with you and a big thank you for the glade clearing work!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 1, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Ha! That is funny.
> 
> We were at K the past 2 days and we saw a few areas that looked like that: Chute down to Snowdon quad and of course Bunny Buster. We managed to start early and stay ahead of most crowds both days but it was a total zoo.



Yep, below mousetrap was pretty much like the picture. Can't wait for the expansion.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 1, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Crotched was a little busy at times on the 2 top to bottom routes, but many times looked like this, and I never waited in line while I was there from 11-4 today.  Even skied some low angle glades with the 5 inches of sleet that they got this week.  Also, got the best parking spot!!  Joshua, had fun skiing with you and a big thank you for the glade clearing work!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 18367
> ...



You guys are nuts.  I've got no problem with damaging my skis on thin cover, but I couldn't believe how the whole mountain was being poached this week on such little base.  Saw tracks everywhere yesterday. Even coming out of Dark Star.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yep, below mousetrap was pretty much like the picture. Can't wait for the expansion.



Wasn't there myself. Pic of lower Bunny from today. No thanks. Be there Tues.







Lower GN.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 1, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Wasn't there myself. Pic of lower Bunny from today. No thanks. Be there Tues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit. That is brutal.

Killington sucks. Don't go there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 1, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Wasn't there myself. Pic of lower Bunny from today. No thanks. Be there Tues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah...that was how it looked! I wanted to ski with my kids otherwise I would have passed.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 1, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Killington sucks. Don't go there.



Took the words right out of my mouth...:-D


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 1, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!


She is screaming to her husband, "F this $hit We need Backcountry Gear!"


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2016)

〽❄❅;927671 said:
			
		

> She is screaming to her husband, "F this $hit We need Backcountry Gear!"



Either that or " take me to the bar and then the hot tub if you know what's good for you!!!!" Lol


----------



## JimG. (Jan 1, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Yeah...that was how it looked! I wanted to ski with my kids otherwise I would have passed.



SS lift was relatively empty and even with a small line the lift is fast. We put in many laps on Skyelark which was quite good with nice bumps on the lower headwall. That was our strategy both days we were there. 

After 2 hours of bumps I didn't mind a few lift lines and slower skiing through the masses.

The crowds can be very entertaining!


----------



## spiderpig (Jan 1, 2016)

Lower Arrow at Okemo was horrifying the first time I saw it on Friday, around 2:30.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 2, 2016)

JimG. said:


> SS lift was relatively empty and even with a small line the lift is fast. We put in many laps on Skyelark which was quite good with nice bumps on the lower headwall. That was our strategy both days we were there.
> 
> After 2 hours of bumps I didn't mind a few lift lines and slower skiing through the masses.
> 
> The crowds can be very entertaining!



That was my experience when I was there Tue and Wed. Super Star chair was relatively empty, and those that were there were not beginners like you'd find on Bunny Buster, so it was good skiing. Nice bumps formed on Skyelark as well.


----------



## benski (Jan 2, 2016)

Downspout at sugarbush a couple days ago. Could ski it without almost hitting 3 people. Btw it was groomed the night before. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 2, 2016)

I've had an awesome week. If you stick to the middle of blue trails - guess it's different for you lmao.  3 days in a row were natural bumps - yesterday was still great but getting scratchy between some bumps. At SR some trails had enough fresh snow for getting off man made snow - Aurora was best. My bases are pretty beat up but no core shots.  Really great time - would never stay home because I didn't want to deal with people. Or just improve your skills and get off the beaten path .  To me the ratio of newbs on rentals to regulars was pretty high and that sucks - I lose my patience with their idiocy after awhile lol.


----------



## Tin (Jan 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> To me the ratio of newbs on rentals to regulars was pretty high and that sucks - I lose my patience with their idiocy after awhile lol.




Agreed, but without them and these weeks many of our favorite places wouldn't survive or expand. It sucks but must be done.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 2, 2016)

Much more painful with the limited terrain available this winter.


----------



## Robbski (Jan 2, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Could be worse!! One of the owner's of the shop I get most of my gear at up at Mount Snow cross posted this picture taken at Mount Tremblant yesterday by one of his friends!!!



C'est ne pas Bon.  Never been a big Tremblant fan and that picture tells much of the tale.  Disneyesque village and thin cover finish the story.  If I'm looking to ski in the true north I'll spend my loonies in the Quebec City area or the townships.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> That was my experience when I was there Tue and Wed. *Super* *Star chair was relatively empty*, and those that were there were not beginners like you'd find on Bunny Buster, so it was good skiing. Nice bumps formed on Skyelark as well.



It's been a pain to get over there from the K-1 pod. The straight shot across from lower Bunny has been closed forcing you to schlep across from the base of the triple & K-1. You couldn't just ski straight through like usual. At least that's the way it was when I last skied there a little over a week ago. Blue Heaven & Launch Pad are supposed to open today giving access to the Superstar pod from K Peak. That makes things a lot easier. Bittersweet & upper Supe are supposed to open today too.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2016)

Posting this from the Base Area Rapid Care building at Mount Snow - my daughter got cut off by someone who never stopped as they tried to thread the needle from behind and pass my daughter and her head glanced off the lift tower that was next to her at the time. Likely concussion based on her symptoms, time for a new POC helmet for her as hers has a decent gash in it where it glanced off the tower  

Just gotta slow down, and not ski above ones ability - not a fun phone call to get as a parent from your kids coach to meet her at the medical care facility


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 2, 2016)

Terrible.  Did the jerk at least stop?

Swift healing to her


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 2, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Posting this from the Base Area Rapid Care building at Mount Snow - my daughter got cut off by someone who never stopped as they tried to thread the needle from behind and pass my daughter and her head glanced off the lift tower that was next to her at the time. Likely concussion based on her symptoms, time for a new POC helmet for her as hers has a decent gash in it where it glanced off the tower
> 
> Just gotta slow down, and not ski above ones ability - not a fun phone call to get as a parent from your kids coach to meet her at the medical care facility



No padding on the tower ? I would think that any tower remotely close to a trail should have padding.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> No padding on the tower ? I would think that any tower remotely close to a trail should have padding.



There was padding on it on the "front" side of it wrapping 1/2 way around as every tower pad does, where she glanced off it was on the back side. Just a freak thing from how she got taken out


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 2, 2016)

drjeff said:


> There was padding on it on the "front" side of it wrapping 1/2 way around as every tower pad does, where she glanced off it was on the back side. Just a freak thing from how she got taken out



My 9yr old had a concussion 2 yrs ago removing a chair from to top of his desk . I thought he was fine because he showed no symptoms of balance or cognition but while he was being evaluated in a booth that has moving walls he immediately got a headache and felt sick . He was restricted from reading and computer for 3 months . 
He's fine now but I was amazed what the evaluation brought out.
Hope she's ok but worth further checkup.


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2016)

Glad it wasn't worse drjeff. Not fun, regardless, I'm sure.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 2, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Posting this from the Base Area Rapid Care building at Mount Snow - my daughter got cut off by someone who never stopped as they tried to thread the needle from behind and pass my daughter and her head glanced off the lift tower that was next to her at the time. Likely concussion based on her symptoms, time for a new POC helmet for her as hers has a decent gash in it where it glanced off the tower
> 
> Just gotta slow down, and not ski above ones ability - not a fun phone call to get as a parent from your kids coach to meet her at the medical care facility



Vibes to your daughter, that sux man. I'm sure he will get his!


----------



## slatham (Jan 2, 2016)

All the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks all! Diagnosed as a "minor" concussion, she's already doing much better than she was in the immediate few hours after it happened. She's most concerned now about not being able to use her iPad or read a book on the car ride home to CT tomorrow!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your daughter. I saw many collisions this week while skiing....probably an all time high this year. Happy to hear she's doing better.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 2, 2016)

Hunter had a great selection of trails open today like Cliff, Minya, East Side, and Lower Crossover. At times it got crowded but nothing too bad, the crowds got spread out nicely. No lift lines to speak of. Guns were cranking on many other trails. Snow was soft and deep and terrain bumped up nicely on Cliff and Minya especially. I was actually a bit tired at the end of the day.

Cant wait for the real cold weather to arrive.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 3, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Cant wait for the real cold weather to arrive.



Until the weather patterns change, what you see for the next 2-3 weeks, is probably the worst you'll see all winter this year. I'm not really seeing anything that say February is going to be any worse than late January.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 3, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Thanks all! Diagnosed as a "minor" concussion, she's already doing much better than she was in the immediate few hours after it happened. She's most concerned now about not being able to use her iPad or read a book on the car ride home to CT tomorrow!



Good to hear! Crazy to get hit and pushed into the un-padded "backside" of the tower. Maybe once you pass the information to management, They and their insurance companies will consider completely wrapping more obstacles in high traffic areas.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2016)

Hopefully your daughter will be back at Normal self in no time dr Jeff.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Jan 3, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Until the weather patterns change, what you see for the next 2-3 weeks, is probably the worst you'll see all winter this year. I'm not really seeing anything that say February is going to be any worse than late January.



Define "worst." I think we have a perspective conflict.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 3, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Define "worst." I think we have a perspective conflict.





> "Best for ski/snowmaking conditions?"



:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

I may have to leave.  Getting crowded at Wildcat.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I may have to leave.  Getting crowded at Wildcat.



Damn...  That sucks!  How are you supposed ski right up to the chair if there are a few other people in line?!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 3, 2016)

Came damn close to having to share a chair with a stranger last run. *shudders*


----------



## yeggous (Jan 3, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Damn...  That sucks!  How are you supposed ski right up to the chair if there are a few other people in line?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



This is a recurring problem at Wildcat. I get really angry if I have to stop before skiing right on to the lift. Holiday weekends are brutal. Sometimes they have to run the fixed grip lift to prevent a lift line. That is how you know it is getting bad.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Jan 3, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Came damn close to having to share a chair with a stranger last run. *shudders*



Stay strong, bro.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 3, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Define "worst." I think we have a perspective conflict.



+1


----------



## Glenn (Jan 3, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Thanks all! Diagnosed as a "minor" concussion, she's already doing much better than she was in the immediate few hours after it happened. She's most concerned now about not being able to use her iPad or read a book on the car ride home to CT tomorrow!



Glad she's OK Jeff. That's a tough call to get I'm sure!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Glad she's OK Jeff. That's a tough call to get I'm sure!



Thanks Glenn! Me and S knew when she woke up this morning and immediately started harassing and complaining about basically everything that D was doing was annoying her, that she will be fine! Had she actually acted nice to D, well then we would of been very concerned!! Lol


----------



## hammer (Jan 3, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Thanks all! Diagnosed as a "minor" concussion, she's already doing much better than she was in the immediate few hours after it happened. She's most concerned now about not being able to use her iPad or read a book on the car ride home to CT tomorrow!


Yikes...how long before resuming normal activities?  Hope she recovers quickly.

My daughter had a concussion back in October from a rough tackle playing rugby, missed class for a whole week.  Had headaches for several days.  First semester in college, give her a lot of credit for taking care of stuff on her own.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 4, 2016)

You guys are too much in here! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Jan 4, 2016)

hammer said:


> Yikes...how long before resuming normal activities?  Hope she recovers quickly.
> 
> My daughter had a concussion back in October from a rough tackle playing rugby, missed class for a whole week.  Had headaches for several days.  First semester in college, give her a lot of credit for taking care of stuff on her own.



She's seeing our family physician later this week for a follow up, so we'll know more then.  No headaches as of just over 24hrs after it happened, and her mental status and recall are seemingly very normal, so we're optimistic of her having a smooth recovery , on whatever timetable that ends up being!

The "biggest" challenge now is finding her a new POC race helmet in her size in an appropriate color to a 12 year old girl!  Race helmet regulations are changing and the new ones, of the same type she was wearing that offer extra impact protection, are in limited supply (especially in size medium), as my wife and I are finding out as we keep searching the web (all of our local shops were sold out of her size and won't be getting any more in for "weeks" at least


----------



## fcksummer (Jan 4, 2016)

Glad she's doing alright!


----------

